# Unable to build ports



## bbzz (Dec 8, 2014)

Ever since I upgraded from 9.1-STABLE to 10.0-RELEASE, it seems every other port just won't build. I always seem to get something along these lines:


```
config.status: creating po/Makefile
config.status: executing gettext-fix commands
configure: WARNING: unrecognized options: --without-libintl
echo done > /usr/ports/devel/kBuild/work/kBuild-0.1.9998/out/freebsd.amd64/release/bootstrap/sed/ts-configured
gmake  -C /usr/ports/devel/kBuild/work/kBuild-0.1.9998/out/freebsd.amd64/release/bootstrap/sed/sed/..
gmake[3]: Entering directory '/usr/ports/devel/kBuild/work/kBuild-0.1.9998/out/freebsd.amd64/release/bootstrap/sed'
make  all-recursive
make[4]: don't know how to make w. Stop

make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/kBuild/work/kBuild-0.1.9998/out/freebsd.amd64/release/bootstrap/sed
Makefile:352: recipe for target 'all' failed
gmake[3]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[3]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/devel/kBuild/work/kBuild-0.1.9998/out/freebsd.amd64/release/bootstrap/sed'
bootstrap.gmk:194: recipe for target '/usr/ports/devel/kBuild/work/kBuild-0.1.9998/out/freebsd.amd64/release/bootstrap/sed/sed/sed' failed
gmake[2]: *** [/usr/ports/devel/kBuild/work/kBuild-0.1.9998/out/freebsd.amd64/release/bootstrap/sed/sed/sed] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/devel/kBuild/work/kBuild-0.1.9998'
./kBuild/env.sh: info: rc=2: gmake -f bootstrap.gmk
*** Error code 2

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/kBuild
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/kBuild

===>>> make build failed for devel/kBuild
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for devel/kBuild failed
===>>> Aborting update


===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
  portmaster <flags> emulators/virtualbox-ose devel/kBuild devel/libIDL emulators/virtualbox-ose-kmod lang/python27 net/libvncserver net/vde2 sysutils/cdrtools
```


```
don't know how to make w.
```

I don't have any special flags set.
I'm not sure how to troubleshoot this.

Any suggestions please.


----------



## talsamon (Dec 10, 2014)

Two questions:
Have you make all upgrade steps described in the handbook https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/updating-upgrading-freebsdupdate.html? (`make buildworld`?) Did you try devel/kbuild with portmaster or in the port? If the first one, try it in the port. In the past there were problems to compile devel/kbuild with portmaster (I don't know if this is fixed - but I had never problems with this).


----------



## Deepak Nagaraj (Nov 25, 2015)

This seems to be a problem with `gmake -C` calling BSD `make`, as is in your case above.  `gmake` sets env variable `MAKEFLAGS=w` and `Global:.TARGETS=w`.  This causes BSD `make` to invoke `make w` and then fail.

I don't know if this was fixed later, but I see this problem with gmake 3.82 and the BSD make that comes with FreeBSD 8.4.


----------



## james122333 (Mar 21, 2016)

I encountered the same issue few days ago and finally found that disabling "ccache" worked around
Try to disable it and kbuild will be successfully built


----------



## SirDice (Mar 21, 2016)

Please note the OP posted his question almost 18 months ago. I'm pretty sure it's been solved already.


----------



## james122333 (Mar 21, 2016)

SirDice said:


> Please note the OP posted his question almost 18 months ago. I'm pretty sure it's been solved already.


With the latest port,I run into it as well.
It may be resulted from my bad config...


----------



## SirDice (Mar 21, 2016)

If you're having issues please open a new thread.


----------



## james122333 (Mar 21, 2016)

SirDice said:


> If you're having issues please open a new thread.


......


----------

